# Topics > Arts >  DESCARO (DEformable Shape CAsting RObot), shadow art performing robot, Advanced Intelligent System Laboratory, Ritsumeikan University, Kyoto, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan

## Airicist

Professor - Joo-Ho Lee

----------


## Airicist

Shadow art performing robot DESCARO

Published on Oct 27, 2016




> The world first shadow art performing robot is introduced in this video. The first prototype of DESCARO (DEformable Shape CAsting RObot) is performing an early demonstration.

----------

